# Weight of vehicle



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

as you know guys we bought a vehicle on sunday, ive asked the dealer for proof of the weight, he has send me this letter form the manufacture with the dry weight, and then this stamp where they have weighed the vehicle (the dealer) with a front axle weight a rear axle weight and the total dry weight with no fuel or water is 3340.00.kg. Its meant to have an upgraded chassis to 4250 i think it is , but there is nothing of this figure on this paper work? Where would i find this information guys ?
my worry is it isnt upgraded and the van wold be worthless as there would be no payload.
many thanks


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

Have you found the VIN plate? This should have the axle weights etc. stamped on it.

They are sometimes located in the engine compartment, sometimes on the wheel arch just inside the drivers door. Somebody with the same vehicle as yourself should be able to tell you.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

All is not lost if it isn't uprated. These people are very good;

SvTech - Motor Homes

This should be down to the dealer to sort though!


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> as you know guys we bought a vehicle on sunday, ive asked the dealer for proof of the weight, he has send me this letter form the manufacture with the dry weight, and then this stamp where they have weighed the vehicle (the dealer) with a front axle weight a rear axle weight and the total dry weight with no fuel or water is 3340.00.kg. *Its meant to have an upgraded chassis to 4250* i think it is , but there is nothing of this figure on this paper work? Where would i find this information guys ?
> my worry is it isnt upgraded and the van wold be worthless as there would be no payload.
> many thanks




IF the van has been legally  upgraded there should be a plate to that effect.

i would take the van to a local weigh bridge and buy the ticket for independent proof of empty weight


Ask the dealer for paper proof of this upgraded 4250   -   ask him where the upgrade was done so you can contact the company yourself to get an accurate plate made.  If the dealer is not forthcoming  with this information while you wait in his office, then i would be asking for a full refund


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

***** said:


> I think it could have been a factory upgrade!


  if it was a factory upgrade then why does the dealer not have paperwork to prove it ?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> IF the van has been legally  upgraded there should be a plate to that effect.
> 
> i would take the van to a local weigh bridge and buy the ticket for independent proof of empty weight
> 
> ...



Definitely worth a trip to a weghbridge.

Take not of how much water and fuel you are carrying and how many passengers and what equipment you have on board. This will give you a useful reference point for future trips, once you have established what the gross weight is.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 28, 2017)

*Here you go*

Go here and get it weighed for free

Google Maps


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

The figure you are really interested in is the Gross Vehicle Weight rather than the dry weight.


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

hi guys,


It will be too late when i get to a weigh bridge though , dont i need to know now? The motorhome is brand new, but i didnt look inside the engine at that plate thing. Im just going on what the salesman said, and considering they have attempted to seriously overcharge me on gas bottles and a category 1 alarm, i just want to make double sure. So all i have a document with the dry weight at 3340, but a spec sheet from the dealer, and its obviously on there website etc saying that it has an upgrade to 4250..kg.

which is what we would need, I'm doing a spreadsheet for all the weights, heavy forbid I'm upto 481 already!!! Can someone tell me please how much a full tank of fuel would weigh and how much water would weigh, i think its a 120 litre tank
thanks...I have the chassis number as its on the document, so is there way for sure i can check the gross weight without asking the dealer?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

I would allow 1kg per litre for fuel and the same for water.

Diesel is actually just short of 1kg per litre, but to be on the safe side.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

have you taken it for a test drive yet ? if you have you could ask for another......     is there a weighbridge you could take it to on that drive -   wink wink.....


What model van is it  ?


if it has been legally upgraded there *will be* a VIN plate or paperwork  -  if there isn't any  -  porkypies  methinks by the dealer....   shop around and find another van.

if you are overloaded (and do i remember you want to carry 6 people?) and in an accident -  ......  your insurance could well be invalid....


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

VIN plate is the key.

Find that and it will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

i went through all this ad nauseum  -  Robmac is right - if the VIN plate (ask the dealer to show you it) does not show the higher figure  don't buy the van  -  there are lots of other vans.....


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

I've just been onto MOT checker for my van and it shows a revenue weight of 3500kg;

Details of the vehicle being checked - GOV.UK

Try your registration in there, although I cannot vouch for it's accuracy on being up to date, but if it shows the higher figure, I would say you are pretty safe.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

***** said:


> I said check the DVLA site a few posts earlier Rob, but now we know it is a new van, I very much doubt it will show at this stage.
> If the registration number is known, which it would need to be for insurance purposes, then maybe a phone call to DVLA would clarify the situation!
> WE still have not been informed what the make is, maybe top secret!



Sorry Graham, I must have missed your post.

I did wonder whether the revenue weight listed was a generic weight for the model of van, but I presume they update their database once uprated?


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

***** said:


> I said check the DVLA site a few posts earlier Rob, but now we know it is a new van, I very much doubt it will show at this stage.
> If the registration number is known, which it would need to be for insurance purposes, then maybe a phone call to DVLA would clarify the situation!
> WE still have not been informed what the make is, maybe top secret!




Sorry sweetheart its a Cathargo C Tourer T 150......


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

***** said:


> Kisses dear:cheers:
> Nice van!




:have fun:
get a room will you


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Sorry sweetheart its a Cathargo C Tourer T 150......



Lovely van!

I believe the Carthago's are uprated from new looking at their brochure.

I would say yours is almost certainly 4250 kg like this one;

Carthago C-Tourer T 150 - Travelworld Motorhomes


----------



## barryd (Mar 28, 2017)

Just ask them to photograph the plate on the van and email it to you.  Its the plate on the van thats important.

Personally i would always weigh any van myself though as well rather than just believing what the dealer or sales brochure says.  I suspect your fine but once you have proof of the 4250 actually take it to a weigh bridge, weigh the entire van first and then the front and rear axles.  Look at the figures and then you will know exactly how much you have to play with.


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Lovely van!
> 
> I believe the Carthago's are uprated from new looking at their brochure.
> 
> ...



If the van has been updated at the factory, your invoice or the sales specification should list "chassis package" amongst the included "extras". I don't think you can assume it has been done without seeing either the plates (which are all under the bonnet on a Carthago) or the paperwork.
Dave


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

Val54 said:


> If the van has been updated at the factory, your invoice or the sales specification should list "chassis package" amongst the included "extras". I don't think you can assume it has been done without seeing either the plates (which are all under the bonnet on a Carthago) or the paperwork.
> Dave



Yes definitely confirmation would be best.

I am presuming that she hasn't collected the van just yet, so I reckon a visit back to the dealer would be in order.


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Yes definitely confirmation would be best.
> 
> I am presuming that she hasn't collected the van just yet, so I reckon a visit back to the dealer would be in order.



Given where the OP is based and assuming we are talking about the nearest Carthago dealer as it's a new van, then it is advertised as 4250kg.
Dave


----------



## mark61 (Mar 28, 2017)

Good spec on manufacturers site. At a quick look, appears there are two chassis options. 
VIN and check with manufacturer.

Technical data c-tourer T


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

Val54 said:


> Given where the OP is based and assuming we are talking about the nearest Carthago dealer as it's a new van, then it is advertised as 4250kg.
> Dave



Yes I think she has stated that. She just wants to confirm that it is advertised correctly?


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Yes I think she has stated that. She just wants to confirm that it is advertised correctly?



Sorry, that'll teach me to read the whole thread :lol-049:
Dave


----------



## AlSue (Mar 28, 2017)

*Weight*



bentleysontour said:


> as you know guys we bought a vehicle on sunday, ive asked the dealer for proof of the weight, he has send me this letter form the manufacture with the dry weight, and then this stamp where they have weighed the vehicle (the dealer) with a front axle weight a rear axle weight and the total dry weight with no fuel or water is 3340.00.kg. Its meant to have an upgraded chassis to 4250 i think it is , but there is nothing of this figure on this paper work? Where would i find this information guys ?
> my worry is it isnt upgraded and the van wold be worthless as there would be no payload.
> many thanks



We have just used SV tech to upgrade our motorhome registration weight - they may be able to advise.
SvTech

Good luck


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Lovely van!
> 
> I believe the Carthago's are uprated from new looking at their brochure.
> 
> ...





Yes thats the one!....A lot of money I know but hey ho, as long as its in one piece when the finance is paid back what the heck lol!


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

Ive got the dealer to take a picture of the plate in the engine, this is what it says

4250 kg
6250 kg
1- 2100 kg
2- 2400 kg.

so am i ok guys?


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Yes thats the one!....A lot of money I know but hey ho, as long as its in one piece when the finance is paid back what the heck lol!




LUVVERLY  van  i am so jealous !!!   Enjoy it....   :goodluck:    the numbers on the van plate look very hopeful to me...


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Ive got the dealer to take a picture of the plate in the engine, this is what it says
> 
> 4250 kg
> 6250 kg
> ...



All good then.

The 6250 will be the gross train weight. ie. total weight when towing, I would say.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 28, 2017)

Very good move getting everything sorted beforehand.

Bit off topic, but look at this beast. Ok, it's been uprated to 4.2 Tonne but still looks huge for 4.2 tonne, and why uprate a 3.5 tonne chassis when a 4.6 tonne chassis is available of the shelf? Well, apart from the £6000 difference between a 3.5 T and a 4.6 T model, lol

Hymer M-LI 620 - Travelworld Motorhomes


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Very good move getting everything sorted beforehand.
> 
> Bit off topic, but look at this beast. Ok, it's been uprated to 4.2 Tonne but still looks huge for 4.2 tonne, and why uprate a 3.5 tonne chassis when a 4.6 tonne chassis is available of the shelf? Well, apart from the £6000 difference between a 3.5 T and a 4.6 T model, lol
> 
> Hymer M-LI 620 - Travelworld Motorhomes




Because i needed a 4 berth with 5 seats, and it was very difficult to find one....I also wanted a double bed in the back, and a pull down double bed, automatic transmission, RHD. Island bed also.Diesel....


----------



## mark61 (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Because i needed a 4 berth with 5 seats, and it was very difficult to find one....I also wanted a double bed in the back, and a pull down double bed, automatic transmission, RHD. Island bed also.Diesel....




I meant getting the dealer to send a pic of VIN plate.


----------



## alwaysared (Mar 28, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I've just been onto MOT checker for my van and it shows a revenue weight of 3500kg;
> 
> Details of the vehicle being checked - GOV.UK
> 
> Try your registration in there, although I cannot vouch for it's accuracy on being up to date, but if it shows the higher figure, I would say you are pretty safe.



Just entered my vehicle and it said the Revenue Weight is not available! Maybe I should be getting free tax lol

Regards,
Del


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

mark61 said:


> I meant getting the dealer to send a pic of VIN plate.



whoops sorry I did, all  is good!


----------



## Rfs (Apr 17, 2017)

*Increased weight.*

Interesting thread folks. I've just gone through the process to increase my gross weight.


----------



## Rfs (Apr 17, 2017)

*Oops......!*

Apologies, listed my last before I'd finished...!

I managed to raise my gross weight from 3500 to 4200 kgs very easily.

Bought an assisted air suspension £279 from eBay listing (if you email them, you can buy the twin gauge system for the same price directly. Fitted it fairly easily in 1.5 hours.

I then used JR Consultancy to complete the engineering calculations and produce the certificate, new VIN sticker and letter (all for £150). Very quick and efficient service.

Documents sent with V5 to DVLA and now I have another 700kg of payload. Admittedly, I'm now a private HGV but that's not a problem for me.

Rob


----------



## Rfs (Apr 18, 2017)

*JR Consultancy*

Those contact details look correct apart from email address which is:

Truckcon@outlook.com

I've been communicating with John Ruffles.

Very impressed with the service and the cost; seems much cheaper than another organisation which is recommended and delivers the same outcome. You don't pay until it's confirmed to you what the new gross weight will be and it meets your requirements. I don't believe that air suspension is always required but it might limit your uprating to 3850 kg, but I might be wrong.

I know delicagirl had weight problems and I'm unsure whether these were resolved.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Rob  - i did eventually get my van plated at a slightly higher tonnage than i had thought - by SVTech  - after contacting Mitsubishi in Japan.

It was a really useful exercise to go through.. especially the weighing everything i thought  was essential !!!


----------



## Rfs (Apr 18, 2017)

Well done, I'm glad you got this sorted. I know from reading the thread that it was something that was a concern for you.


----------

